
Video to Appear in Paper Magazines [Worlds First] - mgcreed
http://thenextweb.com/2009/08/20/video-paper-magazine-worlds/?awesm=tnw.to_mtD&utm_campaign=thenextweb&utm_medium=tnw.to-twitter&utm_source=direct-tnw.to&utm_content=twitter-publisher-main
======
pmorici
I wonder how difficult it will be to reload the thing with your own video.

~~~
danw
I'm hoping the micro-usb for charging can also be used for reprogramming.
Esquire had an open invitation to hack their eink display, I hope this one has
a similar open approach.

------
volida
I like the integration with HN comments. Seems like the level of the
discussion found here is growing in reputation. Wonder what will happen when
more blogs begin doing this.

I don't think the quality of comments will drop because people avoid saying
something stupid. What do you think PG?

~~~
calcnerd256
There's a problem with that, though. The context provided by the tree
structure is lost. I intentionally worded this to be an example.

------
mhb
How is this the world's first? Esquire's version:

<http://www.esquire.com/the-side/video/e-ink-cover-video>

~~~
danw
Esquire was animated eink, this is video on lcd.

------
nreece
So, eventually, do we just throw away the magazine like all others?!

~~~
keltecp11
You save it as a collectors item. This is the first of it's kind.

------
dreish
According to a friend of mine who works at EW, this will only be available in
NY and LA, and only to _some_ subscribers in those markets.

~~~
joezydeco
So, really, this is a metamarketing event. Pepsi and CBS can't possibly expect
to see any benefit from sending such an expensive ad to a miniscule amount of
subscribers.

This seems more about the message ABOUT the message. The large amount of web
coverage over the little video player is really the expected payoff to the
advertisers.

------
TrevorJ
This isn't going to do my attention deficit any favors when it becomes
widespread.

------
tocomment
If this is really possible, why don't we see this technology in more places?

~~~
Ardit20
perhaps because it is expencive

------
jodrellblank
It would be much cheaper to have a pattern and an iPhone app that displays a
video in place of the pattern when you point it at the page.

You could have a whole virtual world , a kind of 'augmented reality' that way.
:-/

~~~
pgebhard
Don't the Japanese have those special barcodes everywhere? I'm sure something
like that will eventually make it here, and an iPhone app would be a very
quick, easy way to get it out there.

~~~
jodrellblank
Yes, Japan has QR codes all around, and there are QR code readers for the
iPhone, but (until recently) it lacked the macro focusing camera to be able to
use it well.

I was more thinking of the recent augmented reality webcam demonstrations
where the camera looks at patterned paper on a table, and draws 3D game
characters on them, and tracks them as they move and rotate.

------
Tichy
Sounds unlikely, but not impossible.

~~~
danw
Esquire already have run with an eink magazine cover that was animated.

This technology is going to get irritating. Imagine browsing a newsagent with
all the magazines flickering images trying to compete for attention, like
myspace spilt into the real world.

~~~
julsonl
One step closer into the world of Harry Potter. Well, almost

~~~
danw
"Magic as a Metaphor for Ubiquitous Computing" -
<http://www.orangecone.com/ambidextrous_i6p36_37.pdf> [pdf]

and

"Wizard School" - <http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2006/07/wizard-school.html>

may be of interest to you.

~~~
julsonl
This is indeed interesting and amusing. Thanks.

------
keltecp11
When people ask me about 'traditional media dying' I try and explain that
traditional media is 'influx' and that there will always be advertising
offline... hence companies like www.tapinko.com and Eclipse Systems can/will
be ok.

